# Mitsubishi lancer Evolution Enhancement Detail



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

On Saturday I did a enhancement detail on a rare Tommi Makinen Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution, the owner wanted it tidying up before he takes it to a show next weekend. The car has low mileage but the owner has had a bit of bad luck with the car as when he was trying to fix the roof of his garage the roof collapsed causing him and part of the garage roof to land on the rear drivers quarter, the owner was knocked unconscious and fractured his ankle but the worse part was that the car suffered some serious heavy scratches which owner is looking at getting resprayed later in the year.
Not as many pic`s as I would have liked but i had a busy day,













































The wheels were cleaned with Meguiars Wheel Brightner and the car was snowfoamed twice using Valet Pro PH Neutral snowfoam


















The car then washed using Megs Hyper wash, and the car rinsed with an open-end hose. Whilst the car was still wet it was clayed with Sonus ultra fine and Last Touch, and this was the clay after the full car.









The car was then re-rinsed and was dried using a Uber Premium drying towel which once the car was clean and dry it gave me a better chance to see the condition of the paint, which as long with the deep scratches on the rear quarter there was also other random scratches and swirls.



























The car was then taped up with 3m blue tape and polished using a Makita rotary and Menzerna PO106FF and PO85RD 3.02 using a mixture of 3m pads and Serious Performance `Cool` pads and a selection of spot pads. 
I then went over the car with Poorboys World Blackhole Show Glaze, this is not a product I have used before but after reading some great reviews I thought I would give it a go, and I was really impressed with the finish after use.

The car was then given 2 coats of Collinite 915 which i buffed off using my new Uber Premium microfibre towels, these are a cracking towel which made buffing the wax really easy. 
The wheels were sealed with Jetseal 109 and the tyres dressed with Meguiars High Gloss tyre gel.

The exhaust polished using 00 wire wool and Autosol metal polish.


























































































I would to like to thank Alex @Serious Performance and Tim @Clean Your Car who bothed managed to get my deliverys to me in time to do this detail:thumb:.


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

nice turnaround


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Very nice indeed :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Nice work and great turnaround on the exhaust..........:thumb:

I have been looking at sourcing the Black Hole myself as a freind has had some good results with it, I assume you applied it by hand?


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Baker21 said:


> Nice work and great turnaround on the exhaust..........:thumb:
> 
> I have been looking at sourcing the Black Hole myself as a freind has had some good results with it, I assume you applied it by hand?


Hi Simon, i applied using my rotary and a 3m polishing pad,gives much better result than by hand.


----------



## see yaa !! (Jan 31, 2009)

nice work kid

been using the black hole for a month or so and it really does do the trick

try it on carbon :thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

awesome transformation :thumb::thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cheers guys


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

superb as always butler. great service from Tim and Alex as always:thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cheers Kev


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Brilliant


----------



## SamurI (Dec 29, 2006)

Excellent turn around.

Glad to see mines not the only one with a bit of orange-peel paint though. 

How did you find the paint, soft/hard?

Also, did you have any problems with sticky paint on the roof?

I have had and still do have awful trouble with the roof on mine.

When i last did an interim detail on mine i used PB White Diamond, the Black Holes lighter brother, and was very impressed with the usage and the finish.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Ooh, now thats a beauty :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

SamurI said:


> Excellent turn around.
> 
> Glad to see mines not the only one with a bit of orange-peel paint though.
> 
> ...


No real issues luckily.


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Stunning work on a superb motor, great transformation!

Gary


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cheers Gary


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Nick work Shaun - good to see you posting a great detail :thumb:


----------



## pete001 (Dec 21, 2006)

Great job there fella :thumb: Bet the owner was well pleased.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cheers guys.


----------



## OILRS (Oct 26, 2008)

Great pics mate and a crackin job :thumb:


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

great job!

I'm going to be doing one in white very soon...


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cheers matey


----------



## see yaa !! (Jan 31, 2009)

Dipesh said:


> great job!
> 
> I'm going to be doing one in white very soon...


do you mean yellow 

here's a recent white one from me

http://www.lancerregister.com/showthread.php?t=263962


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

great job :thumb:

what did you use on the tyres? am getting annoyed of the tryes not looking black because of our black wheels


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Top work there mate :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cheers guys



hallett said:


> great job :thumb:
> 
> what did you use on the tyres? am getting annoyed of the tryes not looking black because of our black wheels


Meguiars High Gloss tyre gel.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Top work there :thumb:


----------



## R32-Simon (May 27, 2009)

Looks great. Makes me wish I'd spent more time on my black saxo now.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cheers Simon:thumb:


----------



## IMR-13 (Feb 14, 2012)

just found this thread, thats my car!! lol

Don't worry i wash it a lot more now that i can (kinda) walk again! only just stopped my physio this year!

about time i joined up on here!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Blast from the past here John, have a pop down next time you at your mums matey


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Very nice mate.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cheers James


----------



## si hoc (Feb 27, 2011)

nice work as always butler


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

si hoc said:


> nice work as always butler


Cheers Si :thumb:

You free on sunday afternoon ???, as i`m going to a VAG meet through your way


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Great work mate.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cheers Russ


----------



## si hoc (Feb 27, 2011)

butler2.8i said:


> Cheers Si :thumb:
> 
> You free on sunday afternoon ???, as i`m going to a VAG meet through your way


is it at phils??, wont make it mate got to take somebody to manchester airport


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

si hoc said:


> is it at phils??, wont make it mate got to take somebody to manchester airport


Gutted matey, we are having another meet at the Windmill at the end of march :thumb:


----------



## Austin-182 (Feb 23, 2012)

Lovely car and great work


----------



## Dmac1969 (Sep 12, 2010)

Nice! Great turnaround and an awesome car , I had an Evo a few years back (only a II) and always lusted after the Mak!


----------



## IMR-13 (Feb 14, 2012)

North east Car Care said:


> Blast from the past here John, have a pop down next time you at your mums matey


Aye thought we'd have a bit thread revival! 
I'll nip I to yours next time I'm over, be good to catch up

Thanks for all the positive comments about the mak, she's thirsty but I do love 'er! just had the underside stripped re-painted an undersealed ready for hibernation, ready for 2013!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great turnaround..


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

awesome car:thumb:


----------



## willwander (Nov 30, 2012)

North east Car Care said:


> ...the owner was knocked unconscious and fractured his ankle but the worse part was that the car suffered some serious heavy scratches...


Ha, that bit made me laugh


----------



## NHke (Sep 12, 2009)

:argiereamcar!!:argie:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cheers Guys


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Great turnaround! Can't believe the correction you achieved with PO106FF and PO85RD 3.02, it's just amazing. It really proves that Mitsubishi has really soft paint. I usually detail German cars which require much heavier compounds:thumb:


----------

